# The dream studio



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

http://www.autopia.org/forum/click-brag/132827-lightroom-shots-my-detailing-studio.html

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAmazin


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG.... that's incredible!


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

Thats just mind blowing, stunning place to work :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Im probably being very ignorant here. Malaysia seems to have A LOT of these high end detailers - I just never thought there was as much money over there


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm surprised too...

Isn't that WAC place over there too? Their setup is similar.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

RussZS said:


> I'm surprised too...
> 
> Isn't that WAC place over there too? Their setup is similar.


Yes! thats the name. His place is incredible, remember seeing it on autopia and being amazed by it.


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

oh my read this lol

Hi Jaison,

Dust is kept to a minimum in my facility because I run evaporative cooling systems throughout and they have filters built-in. The humidity actually helps in terms of dust reduction. Once the cars are completed and ready for delivery they're usually moved to the display room which is fully air-conditioned and has ionizers and air-filters to further reduce dust contamination. The cars in the active detailing areas are usually covered overnight with microfiber car covers which are cleaned daily and placed/removed by at least 4-crew members for each car to ensure no friction is exerted on the paintwork surface.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

That is truely stunning


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

was in Malaysia a couple of months ago wish I knew this was there for a visit!


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

I would actually never leave the house if that was my garage.. Aren't those pictures that what most of us dream about each night? :lol:


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

They must spend more time cleaning the environment than the cars!

More money than sense IMO.

Fish


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Genuinely jaw dropping set up :doublesho

I want it :argie:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh my good god!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Thats really setting the standard.....another one i like is Lavaggio in California


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

WP-UK said:


> I would actually never leave the house if that was my garage.. Aren't those pictures that what most of us dream about each night? :lol:


:lol: Almost  My dreams are _like_ that......only with more girls in them :argie:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Now that is a studio, can't help but laugh when some in here call a council unit a studio-just comes across as very pretentious IMO.

Great inspiration for my new garage I'm building


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

that's the best studio ive ever seen, like some of the comments they posted in the thread. like this one.

We spend typically 1-2 days to get the wheels detailed to a showcar finish.


----------

